# Northview High Yield Residential Fund (TSX: NHF.UN)



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

I found this REIT that I like, as it have massive exposure in Northern Canada that have massive housing problem. In the meantime, I also like that it have significant exposure in Alberta, where rent is expected to increase due to higher oil price.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

As someone who lives in Yellowknife and has also rented from Northview(only 7 months) I wouldn’t own this company. I truly don’t care how good of a buy it is/was/could be. The buildings are disgusting. They barely take care of them. Don’t care about the people living there. Seriously, f**k that company. They have screwed over multiple of my close friends.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

(Nothing personal but) invest in companies that piss you off. They are making money and it looks like their income base may hqve nowhere else to go.

That's also the reason why I invest in banks and insurance companies because, oh boy, do they really piss their customers.

The same reasoning should go towards retirement homes. I used to own Extendicare.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

Tostig said:


> (Nothing personal but) invest in companies that piss you off. They are making money and it looks like their income base may hqve nowhere else to go.
> 
> That's also the reason why I invest in banks and insurance companies because, oh boy, do they really piss their customers.
> 
> The same reasoning should go towards retirement homes. I used to own Extendicare.


You make a fair point and I understand where your coming from. Just can’t do it. Hate that company. How can you leave an entire building without heat in December when it’s -30 outside for 2.5 days? 

I have too many stories from too many people about how they operate. It’s disgusting.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

Hmm very interesting. Looks like these must be some sort of spin off from the original Northview Apartment Reit that was taken private Northview Apartment REIT Announces Close of Sale to (globenewswire.com) 

I notice Daniel Drimmer is chairman of this new fund and wasn't surprised to see his name. He was possibly also chairman of the old North View Apartment Reit but I cant fully recall. I would dig deeper to the properties to see if it's just the trash that's gone back onto the public market.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@l1quidfinance
I think Starlight capital (Mr. Drimmer) privatized the old Northview REIT, as it was trading significantly below NAV. He strip the Ontario asset out of the old Northview, and create the current NorthView.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

8% yield
what are the riskS? How much debt? How interest rates increase to 2.5% historical will affect debt service


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@Ukrainiandude 
Debt is around 70%, not particularly high amoung REIT. I am also sure this REIT can increase rent easily.

I am just worry the condition of the building, there maybe a some very expensive repair being hidden away.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

@MK7GTI 
Are there ways to lobby the government to increase amount of housing in the North ? Can I donate money for building more houses ?


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

This REIT owns units where I used to live. Seemed like decent units and affordable. Seemed to have low vacancy rates and I didn't hear of too many issues. I'll likely add a few shares of this to my other REIT's


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Be aware that this REIT is externally managed, and the manager do not get rewarded base on the performance of the REIT. However, the manager (Mr. Drimmer) is also the largest owner of this REIT.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

Its interesting that ths has a defined 3yr time horizon with 2 1 year extension options.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

For those at TDDI, NHF-UN.CA is now eligible for the TD DRIP program.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

If anyone at TDDI has NHF-UN.CA set to DRIP as an individual company (as opposed to an entire account), you will have to call TD and re-enrol for the DRIP program. Northview Fund did a stock exchange that caused DRIP enrolments at TDDI to fall away.


----------

